
CryptoMilli – Check whether you're crypto millionaire - mohamedhayibor
https://www.cryptomilli.com
======
derivagral
Immediately seeing "Hodling Allocations" did not inspire confidence in the
site.

~~~
mohamedhayibor
Sorry derivagral. I guess I tried to be too funny. Wrote it that way because
of #hodl movement. Thanks for the feedback though.

------
Something1234
Crypto is a quick grab for cash, and this is the most blatant about it. Great
Job.

~~~
mohamedhayibor
I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or not but thanks for the feedback. The
site has no ads or trackers or anything shady (there is no backend, only a
client side SPA), the code is open sourced
[https://github.com/atfides/atfides](https://github.com/atfides/atfides) :)

~~~
Something1234
I was talking about the feature request thing, I like how clear it is about
the add on services.

I just deeply dislike crypto. I feel that it's not doing it's job as a
currency, and I don't like the hype around it.

It's great that your project is open source. It's also cool that you have some
stuff to crunch with it.

~~~
mohamedhayibor
Thanks for your thoughts and feedback. I personally have a block list for
prices or anything quick money making-ish. This project was something I could
finish fast and explore what's next, maybe in the crypto space :)

